# 300zx TURBO KIT :balls:



## drift123 (Aug 20, 2009)

im thinking about buying a turbo kit for my 1984 300zx non turbo 3.0 v6 RWD (VG30E)
and i was wondering if it would be alright? the kit is $630 and comes with everything exept the turbo manifold and downpipe. how much will it cost to get it put in? and if i do get it put in will it be safe for my car? whill i have to buy more high preformance things to keep my engine from blowing up? i just reaaaaly want a turbo on my car, and i dont have much cash to spend. prob about 2k


----------



## drift123 (Aug 20, 2009)

i also wana know how easy it is to put in a short throw shifter. please reply


----------



## elvenson (Aug 20, 2009)

no comment on the turbo thing other than youll need to address a few issues like turbo exaust, ecu, boost guage.... but the shifter should be a breeze. i saw a step by step guide once online for a z31... looked really easy


----------



## nkdmolerat16 (Mar 10, 2009)

TURBO TURBO TURBO


na to t swap

read it, apply it


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

I did my shifter in about 30 minutes. There are two bolts that are hard to get at, but its a simple job.

No offence, but if you're unsure of how to put in a shifter, I think you might want to pass on a turbo. Its more than just bolting it on and turning the key.


----------



## nkdmolerat16 (Mar 10, 2009)

i r teh noobz said:


> No offence, but if you're unsure of how to put in a shifter, I think you might want to pass on a turbo. Its more than just bolting it on and turning the key.


i second that


----------



## Drunknstar87 (Sep 5, 2009)

^^x3

its hard to do it!


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

drift123 said:


> im thinking about buying a turbo kit for my 1984 300zx non turbo 3.0 v6 RWD (VG30E)
> and i was wondering if it would be alright? the kit is $630 and comes with everything exept the turbo manifold and downpipe. how much will it cost to get it put in? and if i do get it put in will it be safe for my car? whill i have to buy more high preformance things to keep my engine from blowing up? i just reaaaaly want a turbo on my car, and i dont have much cash to spend. prob about 2k


You will need alot more than just a turbo kit. Follow the turbo link in the above post.


----------

